
Heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com - thesephist
https://heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com/
======
thesephist
Hey all :) creator here (and yes, you can reach me at
linus@heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com).

Was talking with a friend last night and I bought this domain on a whim
because I thought it would be funny. And then spent a couple hours making this
landing page and it's since turned into this elaborate joke. Hope it added
something to your day~ haha

~~~
LordAtlas
If I may make a suggestion, redirect the Rickroll link through a "/reserve"
link on your site so it's not immediately obvious on mouse hover.

~~~
ralphstodomingo
I saw on hover where it would lead to, but I clicked anyway because the site
deserved it. I listened to the whole song.

~~~
OzzyB
How can you _not_ listen to the whole song, that's the point, it's awesome xD

~~~
tambourine_man
The song is awesome, but the clip is cringy as can be.

From the awkward dancing, nonsensical acrobating and sunglassing to Rick
himself. Even though the song's got a good beat, he can't seem to move to it
no matter how hard the editor tries to cut or how cool he tries to look. And
I'm always surprised by such a deep voice coming from such a skimpy guy, which
contributes to the joke.

~~~
notamy
I prefer this version of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQoA_wjmE9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQoA_wjmE9w)

~~~
sirjonathan
You may have missed an opportunity there.

------
PoissonVache
Hi, I can't register. Each time I click, a weird old video opens. Can someone
help me ? I tried to contact the creator of the site to tell him that he
messed up with his register link.

~~~
ljm
Unlike other email startups, this one promises to never give you up or let you
down. I expect them to resist every attempt at acquisition.

(I miss you, Mailbox, Sparrow...)

~~~
kaybe
The promises explicitly included 'no customer support'. I'd say Linus is
already close to the line here with his answers in this thread.

~~~
unilynx
PoissonVache is not a customer yet.

------
hellofunk
Enjoyable to see these mockery sites. The original Hey marketing was just
asking to get mocked. Hopefully they take it in good spirit. The lesson
learned I think is, don’t act like God unless you want to get mocked for it.

~~~
1123581321
I like this parody, but I don’t understand what you are saying about Hey’s
original marketing. What’s particularly arrogant about product designers
saying they’ve identified and solved a problem?

Here’s what they originally put up, for reference:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20200207101953/https://www.hey.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200207101953/https://www.hey.com/)

~~~
WA
My biggest gripe about Hey is that it’s marketed as an email client, but it’s
actually a proprietary database you get access to through something that looks
like an email address.

I’m exaggerating a bit. But I don’t understand why they built a service and
not a client.

For me, email is about being not locked into a specific client. And Hey
requires a separate client than the one for my existing email addresses.

~~~
benhurmarcel
> But I don’t understand why they built a service and not a client.

Some of the core features aren't feasible with a simple client. For example
screening new contacts by default, merging/renaming threads only for you,
adding notes to a thread, save bits of content…

~~~
hellofunk
> screening new contacts by default

A client could certainly handle this, but it may not translate to other
instances of the client.

> merging/renaming threads only for you

An advertised feature that did not even work on their release. Maybe they
fixed it by now, I don't know, I did not end up buying the product. The
initial release was quite buggy.

~~~
1123581321
Anecdotally, I’ve renamed and merged several threads between the initial
release and now.

~~~
hellofunk
I know that feature was on their internal list of bug fixes, so it sounds like
they got through at least that far on the list!

~~~
1123581321
Yes, I don’t think they’re proceeding in order of report. I‘ve had any
significant reported bugs fixed within hours. A couple minor ones are
persistent. I assume whatever issue you saw with thread management was fixed
quickly as it’s a core feature in the marketing, and demonstrated live by
Jason in his product demo streams.

------
looperhacks
I thought this would be [https://heeeeeeeey.com/](https://heeeeeeeey.com/)

~~~
Erwin
I hoped it would be HeyYeYaaeYaaaeYaeYaa.com which once used to show this
important piece of Meme History: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-
An4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4)

~~~
saagarjha
Sadly it’s now a parked domain :(

------
hunter-2
Rickrolling is no longer fun with a pre-roll ad

~~~
eindiran
Install an adblocker so you can still be rickrolled like old times.

~~~
carlhjerpe
This is the sole reason for me to keep uBlock installed.

------
michalf6
Check out [https://cock.li](https://cock.li) for domains such as
@national.shitposting.agency

~~~
corobo
The one below your suggestion is concerning..

~~~
nargek
Yeah this is the edgy far-right hiding behind "free speach"

~~~
SebastianKra
The channel "Counter Arguments" made a great video about why I would consider
this kind of joke A-ok.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm739aB98-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm739aB98-M)

------
fouc
Another great parody here: [https://bye.fyi](https://bye.fyi)

~~~
davidcollantes
Too bad it is broken:

> Your message wasn't delivered to demo@bye.fyi due to an error. > > The
> response was: > > write EPROTO 140451178456960:error:14094438:SSL
> routines:ssl3_read_bytes:tlsv1 alert internal >
> error:../deps/openssl/openssl/ssl/record/rec_layer_s3.c:1544:SSL alert
> number 80 > > > If you need help, forward this to support@forwardemail.net
> or visit [https://forwardemail.net](https://forwardemail.net).

~~~
fouc
it's not supposed to be a real product either

------
johnnyAghands
I'm actually sad I can't really get a heyyyyyyyyyyyy email.

~~~
neurostimulant
just register your own domain with varying amount of Ys. At this point there
is no meaningful difference between 12 Ys and 13 Ys.

~~~
johnnyAghands
I am now the proud owner pv@heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.com. Looks like I was a bit
slow 17ys!

~~~
neurostimulant
Haha I wonder if basecamp people would get mad and start throwing out cease
and desist letters once a bunch of people start using variation of
heyyyyyy...yy.com domains for their email addresses.

------
blindm
Interesting. The source code for the Useless Web[0] lists `heeeeeeeey.com`

    
    
        var sitesList = [
        "http://heeeeeeeey.com/",
        "http://corndog.io/",
    

But not [https://heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com/](https://heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com/)

Source:

[https://d33wubrfki0l68.cloudfront.net/js/ac60b9af5090596957c...](https://d33wubrfki0l68.cloudfront.net/js/ac60b9af5090596957c418e9096d00818e70b13b/js/uselessweb.js)

[0] [https://theuselessweb.com/](https://theuselessweb.com/)

------
mrpigeonpants
So psyched! Had to leave my billing details in the comments of the reserve
page. Fingers crossed.

------
Crazyontap
Heyy anyone got an invite code to share please?

~~~
runawaybottle
Sure, please explain your life to me and amuse me in some way, and I’ll send
you an invite.

------
euske

        [Reserve Now]
        (31/200 left in stock)
    

Considering the activity of HN users, I found these numbers highly suspicious.
(But a good try anyway.) I wonder what is the best number for tempting a
click. Maybe you should increase these as the site popularity grows?

~~~
abhayhegde
Now that the post has more than 500+ upvotes, better give a number beyond 1000
for a conservative and believable value. I almost felt it was not true before
clicking it, but clicked any wa. :)

------
caretak3r
If this doesn't disrupt current markets, idk what will.

------
kroltan
I found a bug: If I resize the window to cover both my screens the title bar,
I run out of Ys. Unacceptable!

[https://i.imgur.com/Jw0NTxf.png](https://i.imgur.com/Jw0NTxf.png)

~~~
sdfhbdf
weird flex but ok

------
steventey
This is fucking comedy gold, absolutely brilliant.

Signed up for my heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com email account and I'm thrilled to find out
that I'm user #15!!! My life is officially complete.

------
MorganGallant
One perk of being friends with Linus is that he gives you email addresses...

Send memes to mg@heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com (this actually works)!

------
CraneWorm
I thought that was going to be:
[https://heeeeeeeey.com/](https://heeeeeeeey.com/), and wondered what it's
doing at HN's top...

[Content Warning: contains audio, loops, might be annoying, rip your browser
history]

------
sneak
Does anyone remember the exact domain for that joke website that had the
picture of the wire spring doorstopper that would just play the BOINGGGGG
sound when you clicked on it?

It was something like boinnnnnngggggg.com but I can’t remember it or find it
in my old bookmarks.

~~~
athenot
That's the downside with a name like that. It's not very memorable.

Clearly they should have removed the vowels to make it easy to remember and
named it bnnnnnngggggg.com :)

Sarcasm aside, if you do end up finding it, post here: that sounds like a
hilarious one.

------
zelly
@"I have L5 disposable income".com

------
kebman
Ok you got me xD A great example of this silly thing called social
engineering.

------
msoad
Similar to omg.lol

I actually have an email with them. I use it when I have to give an email,
specially in person. It's so much fun when people see this sort of email
address!

------
cl0ckt0wer
Hmm, is that better or worse than Heyyyyyyyyyyy.com?

------
PascLeRasc
While we're here, can anyone who's been using Hey for a little while share how
it's been? I did the trial and liked it, but it felt a little bit micromanagey
and I just didn't know if it'd get better after changing all my accounts and
using the screener for a month or more.

~~~
bjtitus
A month or so in and it's still a lot of micromanaging. My biggest sticking
point is that I'm unsure of which email address may be used for important
notifications and the like so I'm hesitant to screen things out a lot of the
time unless they are basically spam.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Oh yeah, that was a problem I had. My health insurance uses the same email to
send marketing spam as they do to send test results, so I couldn't screen them
out. Maybe they'll add some IF fields on the subject line in the future.

------
CodinM
Jokes on you, I really wanted an email.

------
082349872349872
Thumb up from me for the potential archaeoclonal side play.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=da+vinci+duke+of+milan+lette...](https://www.google.com/search?q=da+vinci+duke+of+milan+letter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

------
smitty1e
I, for one, miss uselessaccount.com and feel that this product fills an
important niche.

------
StephenAshmore
I expected it would link to this video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB-
gYr49Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB-gYr49Y) instead of a rick roll!
Nice one.

~~~
saagarjha
There used to be a website for that, but it looks like the domain registration
expired :(

------
echelon
This is pretty great. I think DHH will get a kick out of it.

My favorite parody site made fun of web frameworks and called them "crystal
node grunt gems for ninjas". The whole website was genius, but I can't seem to
find it anymore. :(

Does anybody else have any more parody sites? (Or know the one I'm referring
to?)

~~~
tesseract
[http://www.coboloncogs.org/](http://www.coboloncogs.org/)

(cf. early versions of the Rails site:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060101025821/http://rubyonrail...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060101025821/http://rubyonrails.org/))

------
albertTJames
Bravo ! Making the world a better place one y at a time !

------
macando
With so many parodies popping up regularly I consider this an accidental(?)
growth vector for the original product. Let's see what comes next.

------
Jugurtha
Change the href of the "Reserve now" button to "/signup", and _then_ redirect
to the page it's sending users to.

------
blackencino
I was completely ready to sign up for an account.

------
slmjkdbtl
got the actual sign up page at the 2048th click

------
asimpletune
Ads on YouTube broke Rick rolling.

------
rakoo
> Interested? Reach out to hey@heyyyyyyyyyyyy.com

Missed an opportunity to double the silliness here

------
lain98
Suggestion: Rick roll plays in the background 3 seconds after opening the
page.

------
stunt
I'm surprised that Gmail team hasn't created a HEY theme yet.

------
HipsterZipster
this made me crack up. impressive amount of work for a joke. love it

------
spdustin
I see you, XcQ…

Clever site, tho. Gonna see how many do-workers will click.

------
jbrogers63
Just want to say thanks. This made my morning. :D

------
edem
I have been rickrolled...thrice. Good job.

------
jaggs
Yeah well I fell for it. Well done. :)

------
hereisdx
:'( Got Rick Rolled :'(

------
kobayashimaru
Race to the end of the page.....

------
6nf
Meh I'll wait for the TLD

------
ykevinator
I laughed out loud, well done

------
dataintelli
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.com

------
AnonHP
Quite funny, but I think it needs to take a bigger dig on hey.com's pricing
and offering.

> $100 for each "y"

Ah, flipping hey.com's model of charging more for shorter addresses. Genius!

> So expensive, you'll never forget to cancel

This should be right at the top! And it applies to hey.com too (for many
people)! :)

------
smashah
It is what it is

------
runawaybottle
Most startups on HN would be far more honest if they just came full circle and
made an email app like hey.com.

But anyway, looking forward to the Microsoft Word, errr, Notion clones in the
coming months.

~~~
corobo
Don’t forget my new business that lets you make websites from Google sheets
for some reason

.. what do you mean they revoked our API key?

------
me_me_me
>Video unavailable This video is not available.

Unacceptable!

------
1f60c
Ughhhhhhh.

Nice one.

------
fareesh
Is DHH's Hey doing well? I couldn't really see the value in it because I
handle my emails quite decently.

------
davelacy
hilarious... well done

------
Dramatize
Signed up and reserved my email.

------
chris_wot
It's for horses.

------
adreamingsoul
got me

------
footballnate29
haha this is funny

------
jwilber
Why is this flagged? This is great and, for better or worse, pretty on point.

~~~
steventey
I know!! I mean like, come on, take a joke, internet

~~~
corobo
You know what makes a great timing joke?

------
techwarrior
The fact that hey.com ignored the precedent of ignoring periods within emails
will make hey.com emails rife with fraud when they open up. Pretending
phishing and email phishing doesn't exist won't make it go away. And I
certainly won't spend 2x the amount for an email subscription to reserve my
first.last@hey.com vs. firstlast@hey.com

Setting email back 10 years, 1 step at a time

------
monkin
Hey.com isn't interesting and this isn't funny. :(

------
rudiv
Ah, so facetious comments are beyond the pale but not low-effort facetious
links.

------
neom
What, pray tell, is intellectually stimulating or useful to curiosity about
this website?

~~~
dvtrn
For me it’s watching all the responses from the likes of people who don’t get
the satire Kvetching right here in the comments.

------
karolsputo
First mock that showed up shortly after Hey’s introduction was funny, I have
to admit that even as a user. Not sure if it did fit on HN but whatever. But
this is not only low effort, but what’s there to discuss? Is it really that
interesting?

~~~
unmole
Do you have a link?

~~~
karolsputo
[https://bye.fyi/](https://bye.fyi/)

